# Angry Bird Fishing Charters Redfish Mayhem!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Took April and the girls out on the new boat this past Sunday with hopes of going to catch some Wahoo. It was just rough enough offshore that the girls were not having a good time, so back in we go. About a mile outside the pass we ran into school after school of Bull Reds going nuts! We caught and released at least 20 in an hour, on 1 spinning rod with a big popper. It was crazy to say the least, but it is getting to be that time of year. The girls were worn out, so we headed in so they could swim. Very cool!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry I still can't get the pics to post correctly!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pics. How close to the beach were yous? I love when the reds are hitting the top like that. What an adrenaline ruch! Thanks for the report. O*D*W


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Nice pics. How close to the beach were yous? I love when the reds are hitting the top like that. What an adrenaline ruch! Thanks for the report. O*D*W


Maybe a mile off the beach just out from the pass.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

those are some cool pics. i would love to get on the redfish when theyre like that. thanks for the post.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pictures!Would love to get into those reds with a fly rod.Hope the east wind predicted the next few days is not 15 knots.Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very cool pics. Looks like they had a blast


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow those are awesome pictures like everyone said! That had to have been a blast to be on top of those reds like that!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome! I love running up on those big schools.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Everybody was thrilled to say the least, and it was the first time the girls had caught any Redfish which was even better!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work Capt!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That is awesome would love to run up on school like that! Thanks for the pics and great report.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

get the long rod!

Looks like fun!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

That would be awesome to see in person. What a blast glad your girls had fun.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey cappy! my name is brett tennant..i saw you that day when we were putting our boats on the trailer..i dont know if you remember talking to me but i was the dude with the bandana on that was loading the boat right after yours..you werent lyin when you said yall ran into them..i took my aunt and uncle out that day and we had a good day too..we were right near you..biggest one was around 40 lbs..ill put some pics up soon..maybe we can get up and throw a line sometime man. message me if you wanna go sometime.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Fun with the family is always the best..!!


----------

